# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  [Buying] TF2 Keys With (Crypto, Gift Cards etc)

## SunV

Add me on Discord to sell.

I can make discount for bulk.

I can pay 1,80$ per.

Discord Zeref#3482

----------


## deLsssss

still active?

----------

